# Gender guesses please! 12 weeks scan pic attached- LAST GUESSES BEFORE FIND OUT!?



## BeachyBronzer

Would love to know if anything can be seen, I'm hopeless at finding a nub or any indication!
Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







Capture1.JPG
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 49


----------



## lesh07

I see a nub and I think it's at a slight angle so gonna go with boy. Xx


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Thanks lesh07!
I have been thinking boy all along, but looking at the scan pics I thought girl! So hard to know. Will have to wait few more weeks to know for sure ;)

Anyone else like to guess!


----------



## madseasons

:blue: guess as well! :) 

Looks a little stacked to me. 

Congrats on baby!

Dee


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Girl


----------



## charliekay

Boy x


----------



## Lucy3

I'm guessing girl!


----------



## justplay91

The nub looks angled to me. Boy.


----------



## embeth

I think the nub and skull look more girl so I'll
Guess that! X


----------



## bdb84

:pink:


----------



## Twag

:blue:


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Wow thanks everyone! So fun reading your guesses. I'll definitley come back to this thread and update when I get the gender scan. 
I'll be delighted either way tbh, but it is exciting guessing :)


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Will update tomrrow, any last minute guesses?!
So far split almost evenly
boy 6
girl 5
!!


----------



## Karina84

I think girl x


----------



## MeeOhMya

Girly. Congrats on baby


----------



## Wish85

I'll have a guess and say Boy! Good luck & congrats xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Girl :)


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Thanks everyone for your guesses!! 

We are having a girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! :)


----------



## bdb84

Congrats!


----------



## Cloe

:pink:


----------



## Misscalais

Was just about to say :pink: Congratulations x


----------

